# Póki



## Hal1fax

I first came across this word when I heard this song, 'Póki Jeszcze' by Maciek Silski. I looked it up on getionary and it said:

*póki*
*1. *(_dot. kresu czynności_) till; until  *Poczekaj, póki nie przyjdę. *Wait till/until I come.
*2. *(_dot. okresu trwania_) as long as  while  *póki czas *before it's too late; *póki jeszcze jesteś młody *while you are still young

but this doesn't make sense with the title 'Póki  Jeszcze' and at one point in the song he sings, 'póki jesteś'....Does anyone know what the translation is in this context???


----------



## slavian1

Hal1fax said:


> but this doesn't make sense with the title 'Póki Jeszcze' and at one point in the song he sings, 'póki jesteś'....Does anyone know what the translation is in this context???


 
The title of the song is not a complete sentence. It requires an action or an event to complete.

Póki jeszcze (_coś) - _As long as _something _is lasting/ has not occured yet.
Póki jesteś - As long as you exist/are present.

I don't know the song, but I suppose it is about love. So the phrase can be translated as: "As long as you with me".


----------



## ryba

Just like Slavian1 said, "póki jeszcze" is not a complete expression, the lyric's author left the rest out to make it more poetic:

_póki (jeszcze) jesteś
póki jeszcze nie odeszłaś
póki jeszcze jesteśmy razem
póki jeszcze możemy być razem_, and so on, the possibilities have no end.

The first phrase of our national anthem says:

_Jeszcze Polska nie zginęła
Póki my żyjemy

Poland has not yet succumbed.
As long as we remain,
_
or

_Poland has not yet perished,
As long as we're alive.

_PS: I've just found an interesting discussion at the www.englishforums.com:



> After thinking about Clive's distinction, I think I understand it now.
> 
> "You can stay here *as long as* you are alive."  You are alive now, and your permission to stay here will last "as long as" the stipulated condition (being alive) continues.  The idea is to match up the timeframes of the two things: the timeframe for staying here is now make to be the same as the timeframe of being alive.
> 
> "You can stay here *so long as* you do not serve alcohol on the premises."
> 
> Here, we are not lining up the timeframe of staying here to another condition.  Instead, if the stated condition (serving alcohol) ever occurs, then the permissive use will end.  We are just saying that the permitted use may continue until some condition springs up in the future.
> 
> Of course, both really still work in either case, so I think it's a bit of pointless rhetoric to debate about it.
> 
> Tim


_Póki _means both _as long as_ and _so long as_.

PPS: _póki = dopóki_, just _like till = until._

Póki is slightly more poetic I think.


----------



## Thomas1

Hal1fax, to put it briefly, yes it does; but we could come up with a much better translation if you gave us some text of the song you're talking about or pehraps even elaborate on the nuances that migh be existent in the lyrics. 


Tom

PS:


slavian1 said:


> [...]I don't know the song, but I suppose it is about love. So the phrase can be translated as: "As long as you are with me".


----------



## Hal1fax

Haha I realize it does make sense, just not the way I was trying to translate it=)
Well here is the chorus if it helps=)

Póki jeszcze  
Twoje serce 
Nie przestało dla mnie bić 
W Twoich oczach mam następny świt i więcej nie potrzeba mi 
Nie zabierze tego nikt 
Póki jesteś  
Ty


----------



## Viperski

Hello,
here is my proposal fo exact translation of the song:
_As long as_
_Your heart_
_Do not stop beating for me_
_I have (or I see) another dawn and I do not need anything more_
_Nobody will take me that_
_As long as you are_
Hovewer in Polish exist such expession:
_"...dopóki, doputy..."_
and it always goes with those two words. Example:
_"Będziemy szukać tego dopóki, doputy nie znajdziemy"_
I'm not quite sure but in English i the translation might be:
_We'll have been looking for that as long, as we find that_
Anyway _"dopóku, doputy" _is rather old fasion and use rather rarely nowodays.


----------



## slavian1

Viperski said:


> _"...dopóki, doputy..."_


 
Sorry for correcting you but I think it should be _dopóty not doputy. _
http://so.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=dop%F3ty


----------



## Viperski

Absolutely!
Thank you slavian1.


----------

